
Bitcoin Reaches All Time High - jeremyleach
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/talkingtech/2017/02/23/crytpocurrency-bitcoin-all-time-high-116359/98315128/
======
jlgaddis
I really wish I'd kept the $11,000 (USD) worth of Bitcoin I bought at $7!

